# slingers on the walking dead



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

meant to post earlier,but,

dont know if anyone else follows the walking dead tv show,but the new *survivors* have wo slingshooters in their group,not sure what type SS but they weren't wrist rockets.any one got a clue?


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is a photo. It is a modified Chinese wrist rocket.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062366981612023808


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Plus side: gangstah hold, both eyes open.
Minuses : She's probably going to want a little more draw length than that.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

M.J said:


> Plus side: gangstah hold, both eyes open.
> Minuses : She's probably going to want a little more draw length than that.


Nah, the walkers are all squishy by now. So a short draw length will work on most of 'em. Hahaha.

I am just happy they are trying to think of cool and quite weapons were ammo is readily available.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

That's pretty cool! It always bugs me when zombie survivors use guns. Wouldn't that just attract more? And yeah Mako-P, those zombie melons have to be nice and ripe. Like shooting marbles at Halloween pumpkins in late November...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

One was a old style wrist rocket


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

definitely one situation where i'd opt for the durability of tubes!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL - looks like one of those Chinese ball in tube wrist rockets - cool


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

skarrd said:


> meant to post earlier,but,
> 
> dont know if anyone else follows the walking dead tv show,but the new *survivors* have wo slingshooters in their group,not sure what type SS but they weren't wrist rockets.any one got a clue?


Hi Skarrd,

Can you tell me which episodes are these folks appearing? I tried hard, but stopped watching Walking Dead early on, but this might be a good opportunity to give it a try again.

Thanks in advance!

Mark


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They may be picking up a few extra veiwers. That person looks like they can actually shoot. Or at least watched some videos on shootn.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Agreed, I'm glad they're trying to get it right.
Not that there would be an uproar if they didn't. 
On most shows where someone shoots a slingshot they draw it back to about 105% with their thumb in the way and still somehow defeat whatever it is they're trying to defeat.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Sherman said:


> definitely one situation where i'd opt for the durability of tubes!


No joke! Me, too. The worst part of tubes (which is minor) is how long it takes to break them into that sweet point.
In a survival situation that is a plus.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey! I just thought of a thought!
Why don't we, The SSF, swnd them a line and make a few frame suggestiins from our gallery?
Eh? This could lead a few people over to our slingers cult... I mean to our slingshot sport...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Tremoside said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > meant to post earlier,but,
> ...


I believe its season 9 episode 6 or 7


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks to all,i found the model on Jorge Spraeve's youtube channel,special thanks to Stevekt for the link to said SS.i know there was another *zombie* show where a SS shot was used,but not very realistically,these folks seem to have a good grasp of the actual shooting.guess i will have to start watching again,lol


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm still disappointed that it's a wrist rocket. How hard can it be as a producer to search for 'Zombie killing slingshot' ? The amount of ass kickery they could've gleamed from just the images alone on a Google search. Oh the fun they could have if they brought Jorg in for a consultation! That show has some seriously annoying traits but I still love watching it and 'waiting in the bushes if love'

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

You know in between takes they were taking turns sling’n! Lol


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

roirizla said:


> I'm still disappointed that it's a wrist rocket. How hard can it be as a producer to search for 'Zombie killing slingshot' ? The amount of *** kickery they could've gleamed from just the images alone on a Google search. Oh the fun they could have if they brought Jorg in for a consultation! That show has some seriously annoying traits but I still love watching it and 'waiting in the bushes if love'
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I do agree what you just said!

In addition let me share what I've experienced with a few movie production I was involved.

- If something is appearing for the masses that's an advert. If there is no specific need to use a particular product movie folks like to hack a boringly common (often ages old) thing to make it look like something out of this world.

- It is pretty hard to influence a production team if that input comes from folks outside. They have a plan, a schedule, a budget and once an idea is approved it's rarely changed except when it fails.

- Since internet ruins secrecy there is info stop. Sometimes I had to work based on a few sentences as a brief and nothing else. No title, no draft. Something like this: "Create an animal that can fly, and do it in a futuristic style of your choice". Sometimes not even one artist are working on the very SAME project without knowing it.

- There are so many props. Once something is OK, they're just moving on. Painting thousands of clothes for these films are so huge my friends are looking like factory workers from the third world when doin'. They pick up things and that's it.

- Most cases a few items are made, not just one. Actors can do damage believe it or not. They're real people and they brake things for sure. Happens. I had a bet once, and won. The prop was broken within the first take  So there is a tendency to pick the proven things if it is just fine.

- If the director has no intention to dig deep and spend the time with it concept artists will use their time in a priority. The deadlines are so tight sometimes and you are not allowed to miss a deadline. Will instantly find yourself out of business and loosing reputation. I think this is one of there reasons why so many movies are just boring from a design perspective.

I don't know if it is interesting or not, I just thought it might be an interesting look at the question.

Cheers,

Tremo


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Exactly what Tremo said. Also think they'd want something that looked super hard core. A wrist rocket would be the obvious choice - I'd choose exactly the same if I were looking to do a zombie slayed by slingshot movie. Though a SS Hammer would have been a cool option - esp. to swop out for the arrow head as required. Its easy to sit back with our knowledge and comment as to what would actually be a real-world option.

If I were to do a Mexican shootout vibe I'd go highly decorated sliver PFS's.

Guess there may be an increase of wrist rocket sales soon. Maybe some guys will stick


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Tremoside said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still disappointed that it's a wrist rocket. How hard can it be as a producer to search for 'Zombie killing slingshot' ? The amount of *** kickery they could've gleamed from just the images alone on a Google search. Oh the fun they could have if they brought Jorg in for a consultation! That show has some seriously annoying traits but I still love watching it and 'waiting in the bushes if love'
> ...


That's both very insightful and unfortunate. Thanks for that.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------

